# updated baby rabbit pictures!



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

theyre now 2 days old!


































and just for the hell of it a pic of my favorite bunny cuddling up with me last night


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

so cute, i love spotties

:flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

wow those are two very spotty babies :flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys, hopefully they will all take after their mum and be rex's


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very cute and spotty:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous little critters! :flrt:

I'm liking the spotties too! :2thumb:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous little critters! :flrt:
> 
> I'm liking the spotties too! :2thumb:



the mother is a spotty rex, when i got her all her brothers and sisters were all diff colour of spotty lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

is the daddy a rex too?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> is the daddy a rex too?



the dad is an argente bleu

mum









dad


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

*mum dad and babies im sure they will all fit under my jacket??? hmmpphhh xoxo*

*Mc Spike x*


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> *mum dad and babies im sure they will all fit under my jacket??? hmmpphhh xoxo*
> 
> *Mc Spike x*



Well mum and the babys will be up for rehoming when the babys are old enough as im having to move away and cant take them with me :sad:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Mush said:


> Well mum and the babys will be up for rehoming when the babys are old enough as im having to move away and cant take them with me :sad:


 whyy do you have ot live so far away from me?!?!?!?! xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,omg how cute are they???????:gasp:
im so having one of the babys!:flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,omg how cute are they???????:gasp:
> im so having one of the babys!:flrt:


yes, yes you are :lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mush said:


> yes, yes you are :lol2:


 
hehe YAYYYYYY! i cant wait:lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> hehe YAYYYYYY! i cant wait:lol2:


will see if she will let me get some more pics in a min!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

They're so sweet, and the one you're cuddling is gorgeous :flrt:

Jo


----------



## Topazs (May 9, 2009)

So tiny love them and all your other bunnies are beautifull.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Baby one (has a moustache)

























Baby 2


















Baby 3


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !
omg there so cute,i dont know which spotty one i wanttttt:flrt::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

rach666 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww,omg how cute are they???????:gasp:
> im so having one of the babys!:flrt:


are you :O hmmmm



Mush said:


> yes, yes you are :lol2:


:O hmmm



Mush said:


> will see if she will let me get some more pics in a min!


any new ones of mummy and daddy?? xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> are you :O hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not of the daddy as he got rehomed!

il pop and get a sneaky pic of poppy now!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Mush said:


> not of the daddy as he got rehomed!
> 
> il pop and get a sneaky pic of poppy now!!!


well how much are you looking for if you dont mind me asking? xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> well how much are you looking for if you dont mind me asking? xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike x


for what hun?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Mush said:


> for what hun?


any babies xoxo and what sex's xoxo 

Mc Spike x


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> any babies xoxo and what sex's xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike x



theyre too young to sex at the moment!

details for them are on this thread 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/300742-rabbits-available-9th-june.html

Claire


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Mush said:


> theyre too young to sex at the moment!
> 
> details for them are on this thread
> 
> ...


sorry to bother you i just love the looks of them xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> sorry to bother you i just love the looks of them xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike x



dont worry about it! x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Mush said:


> dont worry about it! x


:flrt:you have a post before the pics in your advert hun xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

thick moment!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mush said:


> thick moment!!!


 
poppy is comin to us and we will love her n love her n lover her
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I got the short straw then. Looks like we're getting Mush....


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

MrsP said:


> I got the short straw then. Looks like we're getting Mush....



you poor thing, i heard shes right trouble :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Baby one

















Baby two

















Baby three


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, they really have come on beautifully and they are really gorgeous and I so want!!! :flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Oh, they really have come on beautifully and they are really gorgeous and I so want!!! :flrt:


i know not bad for 6 days old!!!

wish i could keep them all


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG they are gorgeous. Love the mum shes a stunner.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

How cute are they :gasp: I love their little ears!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwwwww my bunny:flrt::flrt::flrt:
i want baby two hun,stamp it ,tis mine :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> awwwwwww my bunny:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> i want baby two hun,stamp it ,tis mine :lol2:


no probs!!! theyre sooo cute now! little fat things, their mum is very good to them!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mush said:


> no probs!!! theyre sooo cute now! little fat things, their mum is very good to them!


 
there gorgeous ! they just get more beautiful:flrt:
im soooo excited about it! have they all got homes now?...


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> there gorgeous ! they just get more beautiful:flrt:
> im soooo excited about it! have they all got homes now?...


i think so although the person having the other spotty one isnt sure now so il pm them later!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Rach & DementisMulier your bunnys have both opened their eyes today

pics taken just now

Baby one










































Baby two

















Baby three


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How cute and chubby are they:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwww ! is she or he?:lol2:
either way i luffs my little bunny wish id took both spottie's now:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There's something about looking a bunny face on so you can see the lips and nose (like in the 4th photo) that always makes me want to go Aaaahhhhhhhhhh!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww ! is she or he?:lol2:
> either way i luffs my little bunny wish id took both spottie's now:flrt:


i not sure on sexing yet, think theyre too young so will wait to theyre little balls of fluff :lol2:

maybe u should have both spottys :lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mush said:


> i not sure on sexing yet, think theyre too young so will wait to theyre little balls of fluff :lol2:
> 
> maybe u should have both spottys :lol2:


please dont tempt me...... i cant beleive how beautiful they are:flrt:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

AWWWWWWWW:flrt: BOOTIFUL LITTLE BUBSY!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> AWWWWWWWW:flrt: BOOTIFUL LITTLE BUBSY!


i got a feeling yours will end up with similar markings to my mongrel male


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

sooooooo,...... mush have they all deffo got homes now:whistling2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> sooooooo,...... mush have they all deffo got homes now:whistling2:


have pm'd you!:2thumb:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

DementisMulier this is your rabbit!



























rach666 your rabbit!



















and the bunny i might keep


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the last one is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> the last one is BEAUTIFUL!



thanks hun! i just love its moustache!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mush said:


> thanks hun! i just love its moustache!!!


hehe, i dont even like rabbit but that first pic is brilliant!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe, i dont even like rabbit but that first pic is brilliant!



hehe theyre right active now! only 12 days old (i think) and just soooooo cute


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rach666 your rabbit!



















:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: my bunnny,omg tis sooooo cute.....:blush:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

Mush said:


> DementisMulier this is your rabbit!



:flrt::flrt::no1::jump:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

erm........we need updated pics of our 'baby' too:flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

ditta said:


> erm........we need updated pics of our 'baby' too:flrt:


 
no you dont,you have enough cute bunnies at home:bash:




:lol2::flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> no you dont,you have enough cute bunnies at home:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe il get some pics of her in a bit, i gotta clean them out again.

Mum has been eating super loads so making super lots of deposits so cleaning her out 2-3 times a week


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

he he i almost want one! they are too cute, imagine if they stayed that size! :flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> he he i almost want one! they are too cute, imagine if they stayed that size! :flrt:


yeah would be awesome wouldnt it, tbh they dont do anything at the moment other than sleep eat and move every now and then


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Awww they are really adorable, u lucky lucky people (people having a baby and mummy) x


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

New baby pics


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


how god dam cute is my lil bunnies:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

I think il be making the little black one available now if anyone is interested!:2thumb:


----------

